# New on Board and Worried about Mediterranean Cruise in Oct



## crystaljewels (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,I have had IBS-C mainly, for about twenty years now. It gets bad, then better, bad...well you get the idea. Lately, it has gotten much worse and I'm not sure why except for I am stressing about going on a cruise to Italy and Greece this October. I am worried about eating the rich Italian food, since I had IBS, GERD and a hiatal hernia. I also have motion sickness, so a 19-hour plane ride is terrifying me.At this moment, I can barely eat anything because the GERD is so bad and I have BM's that are very painful, and afterwards, I am very sore and tender. I also have scar tissue from pelvic surgeries thirteen years ago which still plague me. I so bad want to enjoy this cruise with my husband, which will be our 20-year anniversary, but am so worried about what will happen. I surely don't want to have an IBS attack in the middle of Rome!Anyone have any ideas? This is bothering me so much that I lay awake at night worrying, which doesn't help the IBS...my hubby keeps telling me to stop worrying and just bring the bathroom sink, but to him, it's no big deal, because he doesn't deal with these issues.Grrrr...


----------

